# Missing $ from Stimulus payment



## Alegna200 (Dec 28, 2020)

I received my $1200 stimulus check but never received anything for my dependent child. She is listed on my taxes as a dependent (including her SSN), but I did not claim her for a tax credit as it would not have changed the $0 I owed in taxes nor would it have changed my $0 refund. Should I amend this on my taxes to claim the credit so she is seen as a dependent?
Thanks!


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

When you file a 2020 Form 1040 or 1040SR you should be eligible for the Recovery Rebate Credit. 

Save your IRS letter - Notice 1444 Your Economic Impact Payment - with your 2020 tax records. You’ll need the amount of the payment in the letter when you file in 2021.





__





Get My Payment | Internal Revenue Service


Use Get My Payment to get information about your payment status and payment type.




www.irs.gov





The TAS can assist in some circumstances.









NTA Blog: Need Help With Economic Impact Payment Issues (EIP)? - TAS


EIP scenarios where IRS can help, what individuals will need to do, types of cases where TAS can assist, and how to get help.




www.taxpayeradvocate.irs.gov


----------



## Alegna200 (Dec 28, 2020)

Moulard said:


> When you file a 2020 Form 1040 or 1040SR you should be eligible for the Recovery Rebate Credit.
> 
> Save your IRS letter - Notice 1444 Your Economic Impact Payment - with your 2020 tax records. You’ll need the amount of the payment in the letter when you file in 2021.


Thanks! Now I just have to hope I can find my notice!


----------

